# Anyone have pics...



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

Of a b13 coilover, or spring install?
something that I could follow to aid in installing springs?
any help is appreciated
thanks1! :thumbup:


----------



## whitelightening (Apr 14, 2004)

*pics*



koshimaro said:


> Of a b13 coilover, or spring install?
> something that I could follow to aid in installing springs?
> any help is appreciated
> thanks1! :thumbup:


look on www.floridasr20s.com they have the install on there


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

thanks man!


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

i just had my back strut's replaced the hardest part was getting the brake line's off without breaking one, and check your sway bar end links while your at it mine need replacing soon. You'll also need the coil tool if your strut's aren't fully assembled.


----------



## b14bluebird (Apr 15, 2004)

can anyone see a b13 ser for sale please email ([email protected] 
thanks


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

so, can i keep my stock struts with my coilovers?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

koshimaro said:


> so, can i keep my stock struts with my coilovers?


No.


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> No.


you serious  

okay i have my coilovers, so what else would i need to install them?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

koshimaro said:


> you serious
> 
> okay i have my coilovers, so what else would i need to install them?


Unless your coilovers have the same spring rate and free length as the stock spring, you will need to upgrade your dampers (shocks & struts). What are the spring rates of your coilovers?


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

i couldnt tell you, they are a set of those ebay springs :thumbdwn:


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

koshimaro said:


> i couldnt tell you, they are a set of those ebay springs :thumbdwn:


That's unfortunate. A lot of those eBay springs apparently come with spring rates in the neighborhood of 300lbs/in, so you're going to need to spend a fair amount of money just to get dampers that will give you half decent handling and be able to sustain the increased spring rate. You're looking at KYB AGX's and the like. If you put them on your stock shocks/struts, you'll blow them out in a few months.

Yes, I know it's a lot more expensive than you wanted it to be. That's why you got eBay coils in the first place. But that's the price you pay for going cheap. Sorry.


----------

